# Revenge of the snail!



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I just found this in my tank and thought it was pretty funny. Of course it probably isn't what it looks like. I'm guessing the hermit crab died and happened to float along the path of this stupid snail which latched onto it.

On a side not I like this species of snail (Trochus) but they are a pain in the ass. They always flip on their shell and in some cases need some assistance from me.


----------

